# 2006 Mash Paddle



## chiller (23/10/05)

It is excellent to see the response to all the competitions running currently here in Australia.

As I indicated recently, the Mash Paddle is now part of the ANAWBS national beer competition and is the champion all grain beer of the show. 

The beer I have chosen this years is historically very popular - in fact remained in production for well over a century.

The origins are cloudy whereas the beer is not.

The ingredient list is varied with a level of controlled infection historically accepted.

This beer is a homebrewers favourite. It is easy to make a good one but very hard to make an exceptional one. Commercial varieties are available but noone really knows if they are accurate representations.


You will have nearly 12 months to develop and perfect your beer for the next ANAWBS so put on your thinking caps -----------------


Steve


----------



## Doc (23/10/05)

chiller said:


> The ingredient list is varied with a level of controlled infection historically accepted.
> 
> You will have nearly 12 months to develop and perfect your beer for the next ANAWBS so put on your thinking caps -----------------



This sounds more like my kind of a challenge. When will you be releasing the rest of the details Chiller ?

Doc


----------



## chiller (23/10/05)

Doc said:


> chiller said:
> 
> 
> > The ingredient list is varied with a level of controlled infection historically accepted.
> ...




Hi Doc,

Shortly I'll release the details, but i'm sure you have a good idea what it is 

Steve


----------



## Kai (23/10/05)

Ever the mystery man, chiller. I look forward to more details as they emerge. Let's see if I can better this years result h34r:


----------



## jgriffin (23/10/05)

chiller said:


> It is excellent to see the response to all the competitions running currently here in Australia.
> 
> As I indicated recently, the Mash Paddle is now part of the ANAWBS national beer competition and is the champion all grain beer of the show.
> 
> ...



If not for the "infection" statement, i'd say a porter. Am intrigued.


----------



## chiller (23/10/05)

[/quote]

If not for the "infection" statement, i'd say a porter. Am intrigued.
[post="84862"][/post]​[/quote]


It is good to have intrigue -- all of my brewdays are punctuated by intrigue 

Details soon.


Steve


----------



## Aaron (23/10/05)

Stop teasing Chiller!

We want to start planning our recipes and doing some test brews.


----------



## Jazman (23/10/05)

may just do a lambic?????????


----------



## chiller (23/10/05)

Jazman said:


> may just do a lambic?????????
> [post="84897"][/post]​




It is possible it is a Belgian ----- but !!


Steve


----------



## Jazman (23/10/05)

or a belgian porter hybrid or mongrel brew


----------



## jgriffin (23/10/05)

Altbier?


----------



## Barry (23/10/05)

stout, dry Irish?


----------



## GMK (23/10/05)

what about a Flanders Red... :beer:


----------



## wee stu (23/10/05)

Aaron said:


> Stop teasing Chiller!
> [post="84896"][/post]​



This is the mash paddle, remember? We never get the entire story right away.


----------



## chiller (23/10/05)

GMK said:


> what about a Flanders Red... :beer:
> [post="84924"][/post]​




Well i seem to have valid suggestions for the Paddle to the year 2010 but still not quite there for this coming year.

Steve


----------



## jgriffin (23/10/05)

Oud Bruin?


----------



## chiller (23/10/05)

jgriffin said:


> Oud Bruin?
> [post="84929"][/post]​




2011


----------



## Batz (23/10/05)

jgriffin said:


> chiller said:
> 
> 
> > It is excellent to see the response to all the competitions running currently here in Australia.
> ...




My guess as well jgriffin
A robust Porter , bit of history behind that , as Chiller says easy to brew a Porter , hard to brew a winning Porter

Well my guess is in...others?

Batz


----------



## chiller (23/10/05)

Batz said:


> jgriffin said:
> 
> 
> > chiller said:
> ...



I promise i will reveal all tomorrow night !!

Steve


----------



## GMK (23/10/05)

Baltic Porter....


----------



## delboy (23/10/05)

sydney porter

oh thats sydney piorter the black actor he about a century old from a clouded back ground not sure how easy he would be to brew though lol :blink: 

delboy 

are london humour you just got to love it


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/10/05)

Is it Foreign Extra Stout? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## roach (24/10/05)

English Brown ale?


----------



## MAH (24/10/05)

Well I'm guessing porter. An old style with some conjecture about it's pre-industrial history with the storing in large wooden vats adding what we would now consider infections.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Ross (24/10/05)

It's between porter & stout in my book - but stout edges it? covers everything in Chillers clues, I think :blink: ..


----------



## jayse (24/10/05)

while everyones having stabs in the dark, some more educated than others  
I'll put my tip in too...its sounds like porter to me!


Candy store rock
Jayse


----------



## Ross (24/10/05)

Ross said:


> It's between porter & stout in my book - but stout edges it? covers everything in Chillers clues, I think :blink: ..
> [post="85001"][/post]​



Just read the opening chapter to my "Homebrew Classics - Stout & Porter" by Clive La Pensee & Roger Protz & had a change of opinion if that's allowed  
*PORTER*


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/10/05)

Porter would be interesting if it is. Hard to brew a bad one. Even harder to brew a standout.


----------



## chiller (24/10/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Porter would be interesting if it is. Hard to brew a bad one. Even harder to brew a standout.
> [post="85016"][/post]​




Give me a couple of hours and i will post the details and you can fire up your boilers.

It will be fun.


Steve


----------



## MAH (24/10/05)

chiller said:


> The ingredient list is varied with a level of controlled infection historically accepted.



At first this led me to think it might be Spiced Lager



chiller said:


> The origins are cloudy whereas the beer is not.



But when you take into account this criteria it can't be.

Obviously it's a real beer style and not some looney HBS owner invention.

Sorry about the thread highjack Steve, I couldn't resist.

Still reckon it's Porter.

Cheers
MAH


----------

